# Protocolos Harris 5000 y DNP v3



## Weiland (Feb 5, 2009)

que tal colegas he estado buscando en internet y la verdad no he encontrado aun una información relevante acerca de estos dos protocolos usados en los sistemas SCADA

me seria de gran ayuda s algun tuviera información relevante caerca de estos dos protoclos de comunicacion
ahora realizo mi proyecto final de practicas profesionales y no cuento con una información clara y concisa de estos protocolos

de antemano muchas gracias


C ya
Yours, Alex


----------



## antualm (Mar 4, 2009)

Salu2, acabo de conocer este foro y se me hace interasante... de esta discusion (ya hace mas de un año) si todavia necesitas información de estos protocolos yo tengo información...


----------



## Weiland (Mar 4, 2009)

la verdad si jamas consegui buena información de ninguno hay una pagina donde viene información de dnp3 pero te tienens que suscribir entonces como no cuento con los recursos no lo hice....


si me pudieras compartir la información me seria de gran ayuda 

gracias


----------



## antualm (Mar 11, 2009)

Salu2: El doc de DNP v3.00, es extenso y muy elaborado, lo de Harris, deja busco los docs, ya que no los tengo en electronico, es un protocolo muy viejo y de los denominados "propietarios". Dame tu correo para enviarte el doc ya que es un PDF de 11MB y aqui lo max es de 1MB...


----------



## juan fdo (May 7, 2010)

hola antualm,
estoy trabajando en la implementacion del protocolo DNP3 y me seria de gran utilidad toda la información que tengas sobre este protocolo.

gracias


----------



## sergiotesagua (May 24, 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Estoy bastante interesado en la implementación del DNP v3.0. Especialmente en JAVA, puesto que el proyecto esta desarrollado en java.

Por favor, cualquier detalle que me podais aportar será de agrado.


----------

